# Sunrise on the jetty while manning the shark rigs. . .



## bea (Feb 14, 2011)

I spent a few days with friends shark fishing the North Jetty, Port A (St. Jose Island) last week and got some fun images. This is one of my favorites that I'd like to share with y'all. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Very nice...
Any luck on the sharks?
And welcome to 2Cool............


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking Sunrise, Congrats!


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Cool pic!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bea (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you! Yes, lotsa luck on the sharks before we got rained out on Friday. We weathered the morning storm -- pulled the tarps off of our shack so it didn't blow away and then hunkered down. When we saw radar for the early evening storm though, we made the decision to get off the rock as soon as possible. LOL. We've been out there during 80+ mile an hour winds in the past. No bueno.

We landed two 6' bulls, one 5.5' bull, a 5.5' greater hammer and several small spinners. The trout and reds were nonexistent (we were there last week from Tue, the 4th, through Friday) but we got several Jackfish off the end that we used for bait. One of the bulls came in on a good sized skipjack that I caught first night out -- they were plentiful just off the rocks, teasing us with their beady little orange eyes. LOL.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Cool pic!


----------



## pepperkid1024 (Jun 26, 2013)

*shark hook up??*

I have trouble with hookup on sharks cant deem to keep them hooked....I use five six ooo hooks doo great on reds but I seem to loose sharks,i even tried circle hooks. any ideas.


----------

